# Happy birthday texas



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:birthday: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEXAS :birthday:
:birthday::fireworks::cake::cake::stars::gift:arty::birthday::hug::hi5:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you so much. I have been getting calls from relatives/friends all day. My dad called me and my only nephew who I had never spoken to in my life was there. We had a nice talk. He is 25 years old. So it has been a nice day, except for that blasted wind outside. Feel sorry for any kiddos who got bikes for Christmas--to dangerous to be outside today. In a little while we are going over to a friend's house. Will be a nice afternoon/evening.

And if anyone wants to know--I am 29 years old now


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You are welcome !
Enjoy YOUR day Texas 
29 years old !!!! I remember that age , I think , lolol


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

What Trickyroo. you're not 29 too?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

^LOL

Happy Birthday and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Texas 
I have been 39 for years , lolol

And you Riley missy , go re wrap all your Christmas presents back into their original wrap !! 

lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy belated B-day


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Was hoping Santa would bring me a truck but none showed up. So made another trip to San Antonio today and found great truck: 2011 Nissan Frontier. The only bad thing is the dealership doesn't give out birthday presents.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck with your new truck , sounds like a nice truck 
Can you fit all the goaties in it for a ride ?
I'm sure they would want to go for a ride in their new truck , lolol.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR GOAT BUDDY..HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...hehe..by the way..happy birthday...


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Trickyroo--the bed is not that big (4 door) and comes with a hard cover which can be removed. We purchased a hitch today and in the future will be purchaing a trailer.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You still a very lucky gal  I would LOVE to have a pickup and trailer 
But , if I had the trailer , I would be going goat shopping , BIG TIME !!
:goattruck:
Last time we went , we came home with 3 goats in the back of my Ford Explorer , lolol. They did very well I must say , a little butting , but that was to be expected. All in all the ride home was pleasant to say the least 

So happy for you Texas


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I use to have an SUV. I had a RAV4. I did like my RAV4. Yes, it is not easy to remove straw and hay form the carpet and though tarps are helpful they do not prevent some from getting on the carpet. I would still have a RAV4 if it had not been totaled. So the only reason I have a truck now is because someone decided not to stop even though I had stopped and sat there for several seconds unable to move forward because vehicles in front of me had also stopped.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

OMGosh, Texas...I'm so sorry I missed this! 

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!* :cake:


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Tomorrow we will be removing the cover off the truck bed and placing a dog crate in the bed. We will be putting the twins into the dog crate. It will be their first trip to the vet. We were planning on trying to band the boys ourselves but life since the day after Thanksgiving and on has been the pits (dealth in family, lots of illness, totaled SUV, etc.), so since the boys are almost 4 months old we are going to let the vet do the deed.


----------

